# new tool stand



## phinds (Aug 6, 2014)

For years now, I've used the top of the large, strong cardboard box that my latest lawn mower came in as a shelf between my belt sander and my lathe. Small power hand tools were dumped on top of a 2'x3' open space that I left for the purpose on top of a big everything-holder nearby in the middle of the garage.

As I've accumulated more tools, that space has gotten more and more crowded to the point of seriously overflowing and for the last couple of years I've intended to replace the box with something that had some shelf space, not just a top area.

I started drawing things up and decided on a rough design, which I then put into Sketchup and it got to be a bit of an exercise in Sketchup in addition to a means to an end. By the time I was done I realized that I had decided on a design that was WAY more complicated than it needed to be but by then it had really caught my fancy so I stuck with it even though I knew it would take more time than a simpler design could have achieved.

Basically, I just wanted something that was reasonably sturdy and as open as possible from all sides. This is what I came up with. It would have been much faster to just build the same thing but with slotted 1'x2' sticks in the corners (instead of the dowels) for support. But as I said, once I had drawn it out in Sketchup, I really liked the way it looked. I'm very happy with how it turned out but it WAS a real pain in the butt to build.

In the middle shot you can see behind it a bit of the cardboard box it replaced and then in the last shot it's in place with most of the tools in it that are going to stay in it. For a finish, I just slopped on a couple of coats of natural stain for some minor protection. This gives me an extra 24 square feet of shelf space for tools.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks like it is doing it's job. Economical and space saving. Good engineering.


----------



## FWBGBS (Aug 7, 2014)

A smart design that maximize shelving space Paul.
Space!, is there anything more valuable in a shop?


----------



## Tclem (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice. Can I have the lawn mower box lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 7, 2014)

Can't really tell by the pictures, but did you put it on wheels? Chuck


----------



## phinds (Aug 7, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> Can't really tell by the pictures, but did you put it on wheels? Chuck


 
Nope. Don't plan to move it often, if ever.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 7, 2014)

Brilliant! lot of storage in a small footprint. I envy your shetch-up skills, I've messed with it a little bit, but it makes my head hurt....


----------



## phinds (Aug 7, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Brilliant! lot of storage in a small footprint. I envy your shetch-up skills, I've messed with it a little bit, but it makes my head hurt....


 
Yeah, it made mine hurt as well. Here's what cured me: doing all these:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_joineryterms.htm

A few of these REALLY made my head hurt !


----------



## wade (Aug 7, 2014)

Paul, You should put a lazy susan under the bottom of it. It looks good. I may build one of those. I have tools laying in cardboard boxes myself......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2014)

That's really cool Paul. I like the mix of square/rectangle and round/oval. Very nicely done.


----------



## phinds (Aug 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's really cool Paul. I like the mix of square/rectangle and round/oval. Very nicely done.


 
Thanks. Yeah, it was the combination of round/square that got me hooked and made me decide to do it that way even though it was a bit of a pain compared to just using 1'x2' sticks on the corners.


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 8, 2014)

phinds said:


> A few of these REALLY made my head hurt !


Those joinery descriptions are wonderful but the translucent do make you see things! Nice design on your storage shelves.


----------



## frankp (Aug 14, 2014)

You know, I thought I had posted on this already. This really is a fantastic design that opens up a lot of useful space and still keeps the tools easily accessible. Great job!


----------



## BArnold (Aug 16, 2014)

Excellent solution to your storage issue! Good engineering all around.


----------



## RJH (Aug 17, 2014)

Good job. You can see what and where things are.


----------

